# Curious if there are any dock jumpers here



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

My dogs love the lake, and dock jumping gets them so excited! I have never entered any official dock jumping contest, but was wondering if any of you have, and if you'd share your experience. Thanks


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm hoping mine will! The water here isn't warm enough to try it yet though!

Great looking dogs! ^^


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am curious as well, in NC we did not live close enough to the water to try it but now here in HI we are only 5 min from the beach, so I can not wait to see how Ki-ki does in the ocean!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Great picture's,I would love to try this with my dogs they love the water and we live right by a lake but there are gators in it not good:scared:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Great shots, they look like they're having a wonderful time!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait to take my Stella to the lake to see how she reacts.

I really enjoyed your pics. Did you teach them to Dock Jump or did they start on their own?


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

pudlemom said:


> Great picture's,I would love to try this with my dogs they love the water and we live right by a lake but there are gators in it not good:scared:


My dogs would be in trouble for sure there! No gators in MN!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Stella said:


> I can't wait to take my Stella to the lake to see how she reacts.
> 
> I really enjoyed your pics. Did you teach them to Dock Jump or did they start on their own?


It started with my first Standard named Koi, who was a natural retriever, and loved the water. He loved dock jumping! Then I got my two standard pups, (at the same time, would not get two at the same time again) and they watched my Koi swim, jump and just play in the water, and they wanted to do what he did! It helps if your dog is competitive, and like to retrieve. 
Hope Stella loves it and really launches off! Take pics!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm super interested in dock jumping. I don't know if there is anywhere here in Utah to try it. I think it looks like the dogs have a total blast. If anyone knows anything about it here in Utah, please share the info 
Thank you for sharing some awesome pictures! It looks like your dogs are thoroughly enjoying themselves!!


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your reply!
She is only 13 weeks old so I am not sure how long it will take her to warm up but I will for sure take pics. I've been waiting for her to get all of her vaccinations before we go.
I can't wait!!



spoowhisperer said:


> It started with my first Standard named Koi, who was a natural retriever, and loved the water. He loved dock jumping! Then I got my two standard pups, (at the same time, would not get two at the same time again) and they watched my Koi swim, jump and just play in the water, and they wanted to do what he did! It helps if your dog is competitive, and like to retrieve.
> Hope Stella loves it and really launches off! Take pics!!!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

13 weeks? Awww! To early for dock jumping, but if she gets the chance to play in water with toys as a puppy, she should do well. Love Stella's name by the way. : )


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those are great photos!! I am hoping that my Taffy will enjoy this. As soon as the water in warm enough, I am going to take her to a local lake and try her out. It looks like loads of fun!
_


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww, thank you!!
My mother has a lake house and we will be spending a lot of weekends there so she should get pretty used to the lake (I hope). 
Looks like so much fun!




spoowhisperer said:


> 13 weeks? Awww! To early for dock jumping, but if she gets the chance to play in water with toys as a puppy, she should do well. Love Stella's name by the way. : )


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't wait to start Glader. My dad built a dock so we could train there.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I had the puppies out on the dock all the time with Koi, and soon they were at his side at all times not wanting to miss out on anything. That lead to dock jumping and fun retrieving!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Those are some truly awesome pictures. I love all of them!!


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Your photos are incredible, what great pictures!. My standard is not born yet, (June 20th) but when he is old enough, we plan on having him near the water quite a bit. Our German Shepherds loved jumping off docks like this.
Your Poodles are all so beautiful. This may sound strange, but the photographs are so clear, what type of camera did you use for these great pictures??hoto:


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

I too love the midair shots! What fun!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Flying Spoos*

Great action pix of flying airborne Poodles. I love it! Their having a big time blast!


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

I love your pictures! They look so athletic and like they're having a fabulous time! Those dogs are living the dream.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

macker905 said:


> Your photos are incredible, what great pictures!. My standard is not born yet, (June 20th) but when he is old enough, we plan on having him near the water quite a bit. Our German Shepherds loved jumping off docks like this.
> Your Poodles are all so beautiful. This may sound strange, but the photographs are so clear, what type of camera did you use for these great pictures??hoto:


I have an older Canon EOS Digital Rebel that I use all the time! I love taking actions shots of the dogs, lots of dock jumping and frisbee. Thanks for your nice comments. : )


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Too cool!*

I love your dock jumpers.

I was looking at your album with your 3 dogs they are awesome. Truly awesome in all your photographs. 

I'm sorry about your red boy Koi. I know how hard it is to have your heart broken. I cried more when my Spoo passed than I did over my ex husband in my divorce. lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome pics! I love the one of the three spoos in a line swimming back with their bumpers. Too cute!!


I'm going to my friend's cottage this long weekend and she said I should bring Mitch!! I am SO excited because I don't know if Mitch likes to swim or not, so I'll find out this weekend. I think he'd be a pro at dock diving as he often launches himself off the middle of the stair case and into his bed...crazy dog.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

HiSocietyPoodle said:


> I love your dock jumpers.
> 
> I was looking at your album with your 3 dogs they are awesome. Truly awesome in all your photographs.
> 
> I'm sorry about your red boy Koi. I know how hard it is to have your heart broken. I cried more when my Spoo passed than I did over my ex husband in my divorce. lol


Thank you for your nice comments on my photos, and your kind works about my Koi boy. Grief is indeed an unwanted companion when you loose your heart dog. He was my first Standard, so many human type qualities, and I'm afraid I'll never have another like him.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Doc Jumping Pictures*

This might not be the proper protocol, but I was hoping to speak with SpooWhisperer about the doc jumping photos.

Do I send a Private Message? or can I ask to be emailed at [email protected]??

Thanks for the help!

Tabatha


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Have only got a smidge of dock jumping in this summer, so much company at the cabin. But when we do get a chance, its SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Have only got a smidge of dock jumping in this summer, so much company at the cabin. But when we do get a chance, its SO MUCH FUN!


Will Luke be teaching your precious new family member Kai dock jumping 
You do have the best jumpers around

Lisa, Foxxy & Baldr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> Will Luke be teaching your precious new family member Kai dock jumping
> You do have the best jumpers around
> 
> Lisa, Foxxy & Baldr


Wouldn't that be something! Kai loves the dock already, so we will see! I'd love to see some photos of Miniatures jumping from others!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love these pictures! 

Nice to see you spoowhisperer, your dogs are beautiful


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you! : )


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I don't have any photos but my mini Kodi and my parents mini Tye both LOVE jumping! They are usually diving off the boats swim platform and not a dock, but they'll both go off the dock too. I'll see if I can get some pictures this weekend!

I do make sure my mini has a life jacket on when he's swimming with my standard. She likes to dunk him...:rolffleyes:


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Wouldn't that be something! Kai loves the dock already, so we will see! I'd love to see some photos of Miniatures jumping from others!


Can't wait to see more pics of Kai, I am so very happy for you and family


----------



## PoodlePuddles (Jul 12, 2010)

my mini poodle tried jumping off our deck chasing a robin... it is a off the ground about 10 ft or so... and luckily just bounced on the lawn... we thought for sure she had broken a leg....:scared:


----------

